# Alabama Mayor Says "killing Them (gays/socialists) Out" Is The Way To Fix The Country



## michelle81 (Jun 4, 2019)

https://www.al.com/news/2019/06/ala...-gay-and-transgender-people-baby-killers.html

https://www.wbrc.com/2019/06/04/car...19s92Id4pVbi_9lCCjs1WWR0XSQQRjKQskLYYZyunuOjc

Chambers wrote:

_“We live in a society where homosexuals lecture us on morals, transvestites lecture us on human biology, baby killers lecture us on human rights and socialists lecture us on economics.”_

When a Facebook friend replied that they “hate to think of the country my grandkids will live in,” adding change would “take a revolution,” Chambers replied: _“The only way to change it would be to kill the problem out. I know it’s bad to say but without killing them out there’s no way to fix it.”_

Chambers initially denied writing the post to WBRC but later said they were meant to be shared in a private message as opposed to a public post. He also said the comments were taken out of context.

_“I never said anything about killing out gays or anything like that,”_ Chambers told the television station, saying his posts was referring to what would happen in a “revolution.”

_“If it comes to a revolution in this country both sides of these people will be killed out," _he said.


----------



## michelle81 (Jun 4, 2019)

If you read the second article linked, it's actually much more detailed. From reading it, I think he was actually talking about minorities meaning people of color and not just gays/lesbians etc when responding to his friend.
The news reports I saw are saying gays, but I think that was only part of his intention.

It's a small town of around 2,000. I seriously doubt he will get voted out, since I'm sure the majority of his constituents agree with him.

Things like this just go to show how afraid "they" are of not being in control as much as they are used to. Every decade when new census numbers come out, I suspect these people will become more enraged about the inevitable decreasing of their majority status.


----------

